# 91-05 to test fit OEM carbon fiber hood



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

Looking for the following sentras to test fit an OEM carbon fiber hood in southern california Orange County area. Selected participant will received hood at a discounted price, not free. Email me at [email protected] for more details and LEAVE a contact # and best time to be reached at. First come first serve. Thanks

91-94 sentra
95-99 sentra/200sx
00-03 sentra
04-05 sentra


----------



## 05babygtr (Apr 26, 2005)

E-mailed you about the 04-05 :thumbup:


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

05babygtr said:


> E-mailed you about the 04-05 :thumbup:


Got your email. I'll be giving you a call shortly.

Thanks


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

all 91-94 are done. Pictures are here:

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=100762

the 00-05 sentras are pending, but I need one more participant for the 
95-99 sentra/200sx

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

the b13 is done... the b15 is being redone.. 

Still need one more b14 participant in southern california.

Thanks


----------

